# Visa Timelines - All Applicants Please Update



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

Guys,

Please update your visa timelines status in the link mentioned below.

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

From this link we can do a trend analysis and we can keep track of CO allocation and visa grants.

I request you all to update your status as early as possible
:ranger::ranger::ranger:


Cheers
Divya


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

drag288 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please update your visa timelines status in the link mentioned below.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Already updated my details here..

Dhawal.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

drag288 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please update your visa timelines status in the link mentioned below.
> 
> ...


Already updated :tongue1:


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Already updated :tongue1:


ru guys keeping track of the updates in this website?


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

drag288 said:


> ru guys keeping track of the updates in this website?


Yes....have been following it regularly...the visa grants section gets updated very rarely like one or two grants a month and most of these are either 176 applicants or early 2009 or 2008 (175 applicants).Same with CO assigned section.


----------

